# AKFF Photo Competition February 2012



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the February 2012 AKFF Photo Comp.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st March 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of February 2012 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Snap to it!


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunrise S.A. style 8)

Great sunrise over West Lakes in Adelaide, taken at water level from my Pro Angler...

*****


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Topwater YFW

Another 40+cm yfw taken on a Bassday Sugapen 70 north of Adelaide on the tidal flats

*****


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Samboman said:


> Another 40+cm yfw
> *****


Rhett - you need to enter the Feb on-line fishning comp ! viewtopic.php?f=24&t=52872


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

i would but no pic on ruler, hard enough to get the buggers in the keeper bag  slippery fat suckers lol

*****


----------



## snaggy (Nov 10, 2009)

Ey thats a better whiting shot *****. Good stuff


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

This is not an entry, but I liked it.









Lumpy.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

3-2-1 - we have lift off


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

South Oz metro mully, around 40mins on 4lb 8)

*****


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Old Weir @ Brisbane River, Mt Crosby QLD.


----------



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope his guy is not going to attack my lure ;-)


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

a modern version of a Pacific Islander paddling his canoe out to greet Captain Cook

pete


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

A quick break from bassing, complete with visitor:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Fixed it for you Sam.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, better - it's got my vote!


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

I know I'm not eligible, but I thought it was worth sharing.

----------------------Sunrise on the Northern Beaches---------------------


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Voting now open, select your top 3.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations Samboman, the sugapen comes good. Send me your details, and the prize budgie will flap your way.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

How can there be 2 entries with 0 votes? Isn't it possible to vote for your own pic or did those entrants vote for others pic, or didn't vote at all?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> This is not an entry, but I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of SWR. It was so lumpy one day I thought I might run over a yakker in the AI.

Trevor


----------

